# Neglected Polo gets some attention.



## AnthonyIRL (Oct 8, 2014)

This is my first gallery post on DW,

I've been following the forum for some time now but never really got around to posting.

Basically I was asked to tidy up this Polo for a family member while she is away on holidays. Time, weather and equipment were all against me but I was quite happy with the outcome.

Now I did go against the grain in terms of some conventional detailing methods as I have yet to invest in some proper products and equipment.

Car was first washed with a cheap detergent, I then started tar removal with Holts aerosol. (which ran out halfway through, Irish roads are awful for tar spotting and this car was COVERED) It very likely has never been properly cleaned in it's nine years.

I ended up having to use some kerosene in a spray bottle, not conventional but it worked well and does not damage paint.

Car was then rewashed , first with cheap detergent and then with MEGS Gold Class

The remainder of my modest product collection then came into action...

AS non acidic wheel cleaner

MEGS Endurance tyre gel

MEGS Ultimate compound (used by hand on specific problem areas)

Autoglym SRP (applied with foam applicator and removed by hand)

Turtle Wax trim and tyre gel on the plastics (I know:wall: , but It was all I had and actually worked quite well on the front grilles, I don't know how durable it will be but it restored the appearance very well.

I also used some cheap microfibres and pound shop glass cleaner.

The interior was simply vacuumed with a Kirby and rotation brush attachment, which performed quite well, surfaces were wiped down and a limited amount of STP low gloss protectant applied.

I know it's not great and the pictures were taken on an iphone but I'm actually quite satisfied with the result given the limited equipment and products to hand.

*Some befores.....*























Wheels were covered in baked on brake dust! AS cleaner worked well when worked in with a brush.



A 50/50 of sorts after using MEGS UC on the bonnet.



*Some after shots.....*



























What this HAS taught me is that I am most definitely going to invest in a DA Polisher this week. I also need a claybar, fallout remover, some Tardis (or similar) and a good APC .

I'm also looking for recommendations on some sort of brush for cleaning inner arches with wheels in place.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Great result and first gallery post, I'd rather see cars like this having new life breathed into them than the supercars we often see on here.


----------



## AnthonyIRL (Oct 8, 2014)

sshooie said:


> Great result and first gallery post, I'd rather see cars like this having new life breathed into them than the supercars we often see on here.


cheers dude, pretty satisfied with the result and all done in around five hours.


----------



## mokkaman (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi,Nice job with limited products,the myth may well be true,you can polish a turd and make it nice,well done.As for products this site is awash with products and advise,you will find your way around detailing as time goes by.Cheers Andy.:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## weedougall78 (Nov 4, 2017)

I'd be well pleased with that.
Top job.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

It’s come up very well, hoping they like it when they return from holiday


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Brilliant result. It looks fantastic. 

It goes to show that technique beats product every time.

Well done. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Great turnaround with the products you have. The market is saturated with products at the moment, some are great, others are total crap! You'll get some good advice on here. 
:thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice job and I'm sure your family member will appreciate it when she's back :thumb:


----------



## AnthonyIRL (Oct 8, 2014)

TonyHill said:


> Great turnaround with the products you have. The market is saturated with products at the moment, some are great, others are total crap! You'll get some good advice on here.
> :thumb:


yeah there's so much to choose from. looking forward to getting started with the DA though



Cookies said:


> Brilliant result. It looks fantastic.
> 
> It goes to show that technique beats product every time.
> 
> ...


cheers lad



Andyblue said:


> It's come up very well, hoping they like it when they return from holiday





weedougall78 said:


> I'd be well pleased with that.
> Top job.


thanks I actually am!



mokkaman said:


> Hi,Nice job with limited products,the myth may well be true,you can polish a turd and make it nice,well done.As for products this site is awash with products and advise,you will find your way around detailing as time goes by.Cheers Andy.:thumb::thumb::thumb:


lol it was looking like a right ole turd in fairness, quite decent looking now though.

cheers


----------



## AnthonyIRL (Oct 8, 2014)

macca666 said:


> Nice job and I'm sure your family member will appreciate it when she's back :thumb:


she better ha!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

5 hours well spent, I'm sure she'll be impressed once back from hols:thumb:

cheers

Chris


----------



## AnthonyIRL (Oct 8, 2014)

Thank you.

showing signs of some beading this morning...not bad for a layer of SRP

I have some AG EGP which I may apply if weather permits....


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Great turnaround, love seeing the tranformation in these threads 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

look like you done a great job


----------



## AnthonyIRL (Oct 8, 2014)

Brian1612 said:


> Great turnaround, love seeing the tranformation in these threads
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


cheers, standing back and looking at the transformation makes it worthwhile



bazz said:


> look like you done a great job


thanks dude, ordered my DA and some product today so better to come...


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

sshooie said:


> Great result and first gallery post, I'd rather see cars like this having new life breathed into them than the supercars we often see on here.


 this.


----------



## warren1 (Oct 11, 2012)

Lovely job 
Looks great


----------



## coldflame90 (Mar 1, 2008)

done a god job there


----------



## dizzdoz (Apr 22, 2018)

Excellent work 
Don't be surprised if they don't even notice all your hard work, people who just drive their cars without a care for its condition are oblivious to such things.
I once spend all day on the wife's car which was filthy inside and out and hadn't been washed for six months, she was away for the weekend, when she returned I left it a week or so and asked her what she thought and she said she hadn't noticed, the difference was night and bloody day!


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

proper job dude,nice work,

:driver::buffer:


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Great work, nice turn around.


----------



## maigrait (Mar 4, 2013)

Great work. Nice to see it turned around. Credit to you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

dizzdoz said:


> Excellent work
> Don't be surprised if they don't even notice all your hard work, people who just drive their cars without a care for its condition are oblivious to such things.
> I once spend all day on the wife's car which was filthy inside and out and hadn't been washed for six months, she was away for the weekend, when she returned I left it a week or so and asked her what she thought and she said she hadn't noticed, the difference was night and bloody day!


One of my friends took me out in his brand new TR6 which was maybe a week or two weeks old at the time. He jumped in the driver's seat reached across to open the passenger door and then got his arm on the seat and scooped all the junk that was on there into the footwell. The remains of the crisp crumbs were still on the seats. Why don't you take more care of it I asked; the car's here for my convenience not the other way round came the reply!


----------

